# Gun show finds



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i was feeling generous and thought id hook up a few OGF buddies with a couple gifts from my lottery winnings, so I hit the warren gun show today..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

First gift is for fastwawa, just his size and color


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Second gift is for Drm50 I know how he envies polymer pistols and really wants a GLOCK, but that's a mans gun so he gets a wathers


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Third gift is for bobk, no comment needed..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

4th gift is for Mighty, but this is a family site and I can't post stuff like that


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Enjoy fellas, I'll need to see your FFL for delivery.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

All I get is a shirt? You suck glock boy!!!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

EZ that is very Christian of you. However you know because of my Native American blood I will have to find something even better for you. This will require some thought and a couple pots of
coffee. Can you send me the catalog you picked Mighty's gift from? I'm sure there would be some
good gift ideas in there.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 281539
> 
> 
> First gift is for fastwawa, just his size and color


He will also need a lead sled for that beast......


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 281539
> 
> 
> First gift is for fastwawa, just his size and color


He will also need a lead sled for that beast......


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> He will also need a lead sled for that beast......


Like


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice job that’s funny as hell


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 281539
> 
> 
> First gift is for fastwawa, just his size and color


My goodness EZ...you shouldn't have!
Had to get me a new pair of matching boots for when I'm shooting it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

do all you southerners dress like that, I swear I saw a pair exactly like that in bobk's garage last time I was down there.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ezbite said:


> do all you southerners dress like that, I swear I saw a pair exactly like that in bobk's garage last time I was down there.


It's just a pocket located in the Lake Logan area. Like a 10 mile radius.....


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Foot wear like that comes from north of I-70 and west of I-77, definately Flat Landers.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Flathead76 said:


> It's just a pocket located in the Lake Logan area. Like a 10 mile radius.....


Hahaha thank god...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> Hahaha thank god...


If you cant find any before you get down here let me know. May have a spare pair I can hook ya up with.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

seriously?? c'mon... you KNOW bobk has enough extra for a party


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> seriously?? c'mon... you KNOW bobk has enough extra for a party


There will now be 2 extra locks on the gate when you arrive. The boots will be in a pink bucket. Put them on and walk up the drive. We will be waiting at the top of the hill for your arrival.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WOW, never said I wanted to pertake in the festivities..


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

bobk said:


> There will now be 2 extra locks on the gate when you arrive. The boots will be in a pink bucket. Put them on and walk up the drive. We will be waiting at the top of the hill for your arrival.


Fastwater and I still have keys right?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Fastwater and I still have keys right?


Yes...we will have to give him a tour of where the big dawgs run.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Yes...we will have to give him a tour of where the big dawgs run.


Perfect for you guys. I don't have a buck tag. Pile em up.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ezbite said:


> WOW, never said I wanted to pertake in the festivities..


flatlanders can't hang.......


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> flatlanders can't hang.......



We may not have them big ole fancy Bricks of plastic stuck in belly button holsters to hunt with but I bet we choot just as many deer with what we have.
We'll all have to get together when EZ comes down, put our boot sandals on and show him a night out on the town at the Home Tavern. But he'll have to ride with us and leave his car with his 'out of county' lic. plates at bobk's so he won't go to jail. Logan finest have never been too fond of out of towners.


----------

